# European mount



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i got a nice buck this year and i cant decide whether to just do a horn mount or should i do a european mount?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Do the euro mount but if you do it yourself check to see how to cut the skull. This makes or breaks the euro style mounts.

TC


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

where do i check to cut the skull? if i get the whole kit from cabelas will it show me everythinh i need to know?


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

You dont have to cut anything, just skin the head and then put the skull in a pot of boiling water for about an hour then take a knife and get everything off. take it to a powerwasher and stick it up the brains and give her hell


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would boil it outside if I were you.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The pressure washer method may take out some very fine bone that can't take the pressure also. I just boil and scrap, boil some more nad scrap........


----------

